# Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2014)

Testet und behaltet einen von zwei CPU-Kühlern von Scythe!

*Scythe Ashura:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Scythe)

*Scythe Kotetsu:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Scythe)

Beim Scythe Ashura handelt es sich um einen Turmkühler für die Sockel  775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+). Der  mitgelieferte Lüfter Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM ist für 500 bis 1.300  U/min spezifiziert. Der Kühler ist leicht asymmemtrisch geformt, was die  Ausrichtung des Ashura in unterschiedlichen Abständen zu den  RAM-Steckplätzen ermöglicht. Der mit sechs Heatpipes ausgestattete  Prozessorkühler wird mit Hilfe eines Verschraubungssystems befestigt. Im  Lieferumfang befindet sich ein Paar Lüferklemmen für einen weiteren  Ventilator. Für den Lesertest stellt Scythe daher zusätzlich einen  Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen zum  Turmkühler Ashura gibt es  bei  Scythe.

Der etwas kompaktere CPU-Kühler Scythe Kotetsu ist  mit vier Wärmerohren und einem 120-mm-Ventilator ausgesttatet. Der  Drehzahlbereich des enthaltenen Glide Stream 120 PWM liegt zwischen 400  und 1.400 U/min. Der Turmkühler ist für die AMD-Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+),  FM1 und FM2(+) sowie die Intel-Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und  2011 geeignet. Er wird für einen sicheren Halt ebenfalls mit der Hauptplatine verschraubt. Für den Lesertest stellt Scythe ein zusätzliches  Klammernpaar sowie den Lüfter Glide Stream 120 PWM zur Verfügung. Mehr  Informationen zum Turmkühler Kotetsu erhalten Sie  bei  Scythe.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Scythe die Chance dazu: Zwei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Prozessorkühler von Scythe zu testen. Nachdem  ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht  habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen  Test eines Turmkühlers von Scythe verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem  Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, ob ihr das Modell Ashura oder Kotetsu bevorzugt!  Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.  (Mehr Bilder gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und     endet voraussichtlich am 18.05.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält   sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den   Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand   beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von   anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 15.04.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Inujasha (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo

ich habe bereits diesen Lüfter und muss sagen das er für meinen PC etwas zu groß ist.
Der Lüfter war für mich nicht schwer einzubauen und bin voll zufrieden genau wie mein Intel i5 4670k ihm wird egal
bei welcher Belastung und Taktrate nie zu Warm! Würde euch gerne mal nen Foto zukommen lassen von meinen Gaming Zwerg!



Macht weiter so                                                                                   [TGS]Inujasha


----------



## Zwitschack (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde gern die Scythe Kotetsu gegen meinen schon vorhandenen EKL Groß Clockner antreten lassen, da beide im Preissegment von 30€ zu finden sind. Hierbei würde ich auf die Kühlleistung, mit Hilfe meines vorhandenen Systems, eingehen und schauen, ob der Scythe Kotetsu trotz seines geringeren Gewichtes den EKL Groß Clockner schlagen kann. Auch vor einem Zukauf eines weiteren Kühlers in dieser Preisklasse würde ich nicht zurückschrecken.

meine genutzte Hardware:
- Intel Xeon E3 1230v2
- ASRock H77Pro4/MVP
- EKL Groß Clockner
- Corsair 32GB 1600MHz RAM
- Bitfenix Shinobi

Kamera: Nikon Coolpix L810


----------



## Stern1710 (8. April 2014)

Ich kann da mal nicht nein sagen 
Ich würde mich für den *Scythe Kotetsu* interessieren (nur dieser passt in mein Gehäuse).
Wie sieht es mit meiner Testplattform aus?


Intel Core i5 3470
Noctua NH-U12P mit einem Noisblocker e-Loop
Radeon HD 6950
Thermaltake Chaser A31
2 Festplatten
Weiter weniger wichtige Teile für die Temperaturen sind das Mainboard ,ein Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 und der RAM, ein No-Name 8BG 1600Mhz und 1,5V.

Anmerkungen zu Testplattform
Zu dem Prozessor(kühler): Er ist jetzt nicht der größte Hitzkopf, aber auch nicht so ohne. Der Noctua-Kühler ist eine andere Preisklasse, aber einen Vergleich mit so einem Kühler würde dem Kotetsu sicherlich nicht schaden. Außerdem werde ich die Kühlleistung mit dem e-Loop am Kotetsu ebenfalls überprüfen. Wärmeleitpaste ist die Noctua NT-N1

Grafikkarte: Eine HD 6950 mit 830 Mhz von XFX, aber mit dem Artic Twin Turbo 2 mit 7V - Lüfter. Die CPU bzw der Kühler werden durch die durch die Grafikkarte verwirbelte Luft zusätzlich aufgeheitzt und dementsprechend wird der Kühler mehr gefordert

Das Gehäuse:
Ich habe das Chaser A31 (Snow White) mit 4 Lüfter bestückt!
Der Kotetsu geht auf den Milimeter genau hinein, falls es scheitern sollte werde ich mit dem Lineal anrücken und den Kühler genau abmessen um den Schuldigen fest zu stellen.

*Lüfter*
Vorne
Noctua P12
Enermax T.B Apolish Blau

Hinten
Enermax T.B. Apolish Blau

Und natürlich am Kühler 

Zu meiner Schreibe: Geschichten kann ich ganz gut schreiben, aber am Besten bin ich eindeutig beim Schreiben über Dinge, die mir gefallen. Und genau da fällt das Testen hinein. Da steckte ich viel Liebe und Detailarbeit hinein, um ein möglichst entspanntes und informatierves lesen zu ermöglichen. Leider ist meine Schreibe nicht ganz frei von Rechtschreibfehler, aber die dürfen ruhig behalten werden und werden auf ein Minimum reduziert werden 
Außerdem möchte ich etwas Witz und Unterhaltung reinbringen, um das Lesen zu erleichtern, aber natürlich nicht auf Kosten der Qualität und der Seriosität.
Zur Kamera: Ich kann auf die Kamera vom S3 sowie auf eine etwas älter Nikon Coolpix S210 zurückgreifen (ebenfalls mit 8 MP). MIt etwas Glück kann ich allerdings auch auf eine sehr gute Kamera eines befreundeten Fotografen Zugriff haben.

Zum Testen:
CPU - Temperatur wird mit dem HW-Monitor ausgelesen, außerdem schaue ich mir mit dem Afterburner auch die GPU an, ob diese bei einer bestimmten Kühler und/oder Lüfterkonstellation aufallend steigt oder sinkt. Mein Schwachpunkt ist allerdings, dass ich leider keine Möglichkeit habe, auf ein passables Messgerät für die Lautstärke zurück zu greifen, daher kann ich da leider nur eine subjektive Meinung vergeben (lauter / leiser als der Noctua-Kühler etc,)
Testen würde ich den Kühler einerseits mit Prime95 (Extremefall), aber wegen der Abwärme der Grafikkarte viel mit Battlefield 3 / 4, Titanfall und Crysis 1 + 3 (also einigermaßen CPU-lastig) und natürlich die Idle-Temperaturen. Dadurch sollte sich ein ganz gutes Bild vom Kühler im Extremfall + normalen Anwendungsbetrieb schaffen lassen.
Beesonders wichtig sind natürlich auch Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Einbau!

Für mich wäre das die ideale Gelegenheit, um in die "Szene" der Hardwaretester einzusteigen, da mich das Thema Hadware sehr fasziniert und ich später sehr gerne in dem Bereich arbeiten möchte und somit ein gewisses Vorwissen sehr gut wären. Außerdem kann ich mich durch das immer sehr konstruktive Kritik der Community meinen Schreibstil und meine Seriosität immer mehr zu verbessern.
Jetzt heist es hoffen und viel Glück den anderen

Nachtrag 1: Im Anhang sollte sich jetzt ein Bild des PCs durch das Sichtfenster finden.

Nachtrag 2: Mit etwas Glück kann ich doch noch an ein einigermaßen gutes Messgerät kommen


----------



## Blackstacker (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Achtung Bewerbung !

Den Ashura würde ich gerne mal testen ,da er leider noch nicht verfügbar war beim kauf meines aktuellen Systems griff ich zu einem Prolimatech Panther.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen diesen Panther und dem AMD Boxed Kühler des FX 8350 müsste er antreten.

Das System besteht aus einem AMD FX 8350 @ 4,6 GHz und ziemlich hohen Ram´s (Crucial Ballistics Elite) auf einem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Board.
das ganze steckt in einem Cooler Master Stacker STC-01 Gehäuse mit mehr als ausreichend belüftung wenn ich will


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal, ich würde gerne einen der beiden kühler testen, welcher der beiden ist nicht so wichtig. 

Zum testen hätte ich einmal einen FX-6100 sowie einen Phenom II x2 555 zur verfügung. 
Die "Gegner" wären ein Arctic Freezer Extreme V2, ein Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A und natürlich ein Boxed-Kühler
Die Tests würden im geschlossenen Gehäuse (Bitfenix Outlaw) stattfinden, einen offenen Tischaufbau finde ich persönlich realitätsfern.

Nachtrag: Der kleine Kotetsu wäre wohl die bessere Wahl, da der auch in das Gehäuse passt und zudem ist der in der selben Preisregion zu finden, wie meine anderen Kühler


----------



## Euda (10. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenso um einen Lesertest einer Kühllösung aus dem Hause Scythe bewerben.
Seit einigen Jahren beschäftigt mich nun das Thema PC-Hardware und weiterhin weise ich großes Interesse für PC-Komponenten aller Kategorien auf. Dementsprechend wurde seit nun über zwei Jahren auf keine Ausgabe der PCGH-Print verzichtet. Bei der zum namensgebend tropischen Klima neigenden AMD-Hawaii-GPU, gepaart mit einem ebenfalls hitzigen 4-Moduler des gleichen Herstellers, musste ich mich selbstverständlich mit dem Thema 'Kühlung' auseinandersetzen und besitze diesbezüglich bereits Erfahrungen mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung von Corsair und dem konventionellen Boxed-Kühler. Darüber hinaus verfüge ich sowohl über den Scythe Mugen 3, als auch dessen Nachfolger, den Mugen 4. Alle genannten Kühllösungen würde ich im Rahmen eines Lesertests zu einem umfassenden Vergleich, mit dem Testprodukt im Fokus, heranziehen.  

Gerne wäre ich zur Anfertigung eines ebenso informativen, umfassenden wie auch unterhaltenden Praxistest unter Einbezug allerlei Kriterien bereit und würde mich am Bereitstellen einer Basis für Kaufentscheidungen interessierter Leser erfreuen. Im Forum bin ich seit nun über einem Jahr aktiv, verfolge vorwiegend den Hardwarenews-Sektor und kommentiere regelmäßig entsprechende Neuheiten oder Gerüchte. Im April vergangenen Jahres durfte ich bereits einen Testartikel der OCZ Revodrive 3 PCIe-SSD bereitstellen, wofür ich mich abermals bedanke. 

Zum Verfassen eines ausführlichen, vielseitigen wie auch möglichst neutralen Lesertest verfüge ich alle nötigen Voraussetzungen: Von der benötigten Zeit über Schreibkompetenzen und technische Kenntnisse bis hin zu umfassender Erfahrung im Bereich Grafikdesign (diverse Adobe-Software, bspw. der Illustrator oder Photoshop CC sind vorhanden.) Während Testdiagramme in Verwendung letztgenannter Softwarepakete angefertigt würden, kümmert sich mein DSLR-Modell 'D3100' von Nikon, kombiniert mit dem 18-55mm Kit- & einem 40mm 1.8-Objektiv um Fotografien des Produktes. 

Die getestete Kühllösung würde sich auf dem AM3[+]-Sockel meines GA 970A UD3-Boards von Gigabyte, direkt über meiner R290X-Grafikkarte und neben dem Low Profile-Pendant des Corsair Vengeance-RAM platzieren. Alle Komponenten befinden sich, gepaart mit einem ordentlichen Airflow-Konzept und ebenso durchdachtem Kabelmanagement, im Z9 Plus-Gehäuse aus dem Hause Zalman mit nachträglich verbautem Seitenfenster. Ein Infrarot-Thermometer ist überdies verfügbar. Weitere Informationen bezüglich meiner Hardwarekonfiguration finden sich in meiner Signatur. Leider besitze ich kein Gerät zur Messung des Schallpegels, kann mir ein solches jedoch für den Test von einem Bekannten leihen, sodass Lautstärkemessungen ebenso vertreten wären. 

Die Konzipierung & Strukturierung der Testkriterien werde ich im Rahmen meiner Praxistests durchführen. Fehlen dürfen keinesfalls 

Impressionen zum Produkt [Fotografien, Lieferumfang, Material sowie Optik]
Montieraufwand und Beschreibung der Kühlermontage
Informationen zur Lautstärke, sowohl subjektiver Natur als auch in Form absoluter Messwerte
Erreichte Temperaturen in unterschiedlichen Testszenarien, gegenübergestellt mit anderen Kühllösungen

Die garantierte Einhaltung der Frist ist selbstverständlich, ebenfalls ist die Motivation vorhanden, einen Testartikel informativ wie auch visuell ansprechend umzusetzen und in diesem Rahmen ein kreatives Konzept in Einbezug aller relevanten Kriterien und Aufgriff detaillierter Aspekte zu bilden.

Meine Präferenz bei der Wahl einer Kühllösung fällt auf den Scythe Kotetsu.

Nun, um eine positive Antwort wäre ich sehr erfreut,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pascal Matthäus | *Euda*


----------



## dominger (11. April 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH Extrem Redakteure,

ich würde gerne einen der beiden CPU-Kühler testen.
Welcher der beiden ist mir egal.
Test ist Test.

Ich erfülle selbstverständlich alle gewünschten Bedingungen.
Es hat mich immer schon interessiert wie viel Arbeit ihr in ein Beitrag stecken müsst.
Und ich würde gerne mein ganzes Herzblut in diesen Test stecken und das Ergebniss mit Stolz betrachten können.
Ich würde mich wirklich über eine Zusage freuen.

Mein jetztiges System:
AMD FX 6100 Black Edition
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Gigabyte Z87-LMT S2P
Sapphire R9 280X Toxic
Collermaster HAF X Big Tower

Wenn ich noch etwas mehr Zeit zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen würde, könnte ich ihn ebenfals mit einem Intel Xeon 1230v.3 und einem Gigabyte Z87X-OC testen.
Dies ist möglich da ich am 28. Mai Geburtstag habe und dann den neuen Prozessor und das Mainboard bekomme.
Fals ich keine Verlängerung bekomme, würde ich dies selbstverständlich als Update hinzufügen.
Damit der Kühler auf Touren kommt, werde ich den Prozessor übertakten.

Antreten würde er dann gegen einen AMD Boxed Kühler, ein Intel Boxed Kühler, ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho und fals es erwünscht ist weiteren CPU Kühlern.
Ich würde zum Beispiel ein Brocken 2 oder evtl eine kompakt Wasserkühlung kaufen und testen.
Ich hatte in Zukunft eh vor ein paar Kühler zu testen und wollte schauen wie viel stärker ein High-End Kühler im Vergleich zu einem Boxed oder Unterklasse Kühler ist.

Ich bin ein begeisterter Hobbyfotograf und würde alles mit einer Canon Eos 1100D 18mm-55mm/75mm-300mm festhalten.
Ich könnte Makro Aufnahmen machen. Dies sieht nicht nur schön aus ist sogar noch sehr interssant. Man bekommt eine andere sich.
Fals er nicht der Testsieger wird, nehme ich ihn evtl noch auseinander und alle Teile genau beschreiben.

Auf folgende Punkt werde ich mich spezifizieren:

°Unboxing 
°Inhalt
°Erster Eindruck
°Montage
°Werte
°Vergleich mit den anderen Kühlern
°Tabellen
°Fazit/Empfehlung

Ich liebe es neue Hardware auszupacken und auszuprobieren.
Es begeistert mich jedes Mal wieder, was das alles für ein "Wunder" ist.

Testen werde ich nicht nur wie kühl der CPU-Kühler meinen Prozessor in Benchmarks hält sondern auch in Spielen. Dazu werde ich schauen wie warm der Prozessor in aktuellen Spielen wie Battlefield 3 und 4, Crysis 3, Titanfall wird.

Außerdem werde ich schauen ob der Kühler für Übertackter sinnvoll ist. Ich selbst bin gespannt ob ich mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung viel weiter als mit dem CPU-Kühler gehen kann. Fragen wie: "Ist der Macho leiser, Wie viel warmer wird der Boxed Kühler, und viele weitere 
werde ich klären und mit Hilfe von Werten zeigen.

Ich werde verschiedenste Tabellen zu Temperaturen, Lautstärken und Drehzahlen.
Zusätzlich werde ich die Kühler beschreiben und in einer Tabelle vergleichen.

Ein Fazit werde ich schreiben und den besten Kühler Feststellen.

Das Schreiben fällt mir nicht schwer.
Früher habe ich gerne Gedichte geschrieben.
Ich lese unglaublich gerne die PCGH Zeitschriften und den Schreibstile werde ich natürlich übernehmen.
Testberichte lese ich jeden Tag und für Hardware interessiere ich mich seit knapp 2 Jahren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jan


----------



## MaxPa (11. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Würde mich auch gerne bewerben.

Ich habe einen I5 4570 mit einem Scythe Katana 4 verbaut.
Ein Vergleich zu meinem Katana 4 würde mich selbst brennend interessieren.
Den Boxed Kühler hätte ich ebenfalls noch unangetastet hier liegen.
Gehäuse ist ein Corsair C70 mit standard Belüftung.

Mein komplettes System :

I5 4570
R9 290 DirectCU II
Asus H87 Pro C2
8GB DDR3 1866MHz Black Dragon Ram von GeIL
Corsair C70 mit standard Belüftung
Sharkoon WPM600
Samsung Evo 840 120GB
WD 2TB Festplatte

MfG
Max


----------



## Shred87 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hey,
Ich versuche mein Glück mal hier und möchte einen der beiden CPU-Kühler testen.
Welcher von den beiden ist mir egal. Sie passen locker in mein Gehäuse rein (Selbstgemessen: 167 mm maximale Länge)
Mein (ab Mitte Mai neue Hardware) PC ist zwar mit seinem bescheidenen AMD Athlon II X2 250 sehr schwachbürstig, jedoch kann er dank OC auf 4,3 GHz (Corsair H60) schon sehr warm werden.
Die restliche Hardware kann man meiner Signatur entnehmen.

MfG,
Shred87


----------



## panzer000 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich für diesen test hier.

Habe schon öfters meine CPU Kühlern gewechselt.
Der zeit sitzt ein Dark rock 3 in meinen PC, würde diesen gegen einen der beiden Scythe antretten lassen.
Hatte schon mal ein review über meine gtx 660 ti geschrieben.

Mein system wäre:
AMD FX 8350 OC auf 4,5 GHZ
Nvidia GTX 780 OC
16 GB Ram von Corsair
Corsair HX 850 Netzteil
Bequiet Lüfter 
Samsung SSD 128 GB, 256 GB, und 500 GB 
Gehäuse wär ein IN WIN GRone Big-Tower - weiß Window


----------



## Haschy (13. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PC-Games-Hardware-Team,
Ich würde Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung stehen, einen der beiden Kühler zu testen. Ich bin Student (23 Jahre alt) und habe bis jetzt jeden Computer, denn ich besessen habe, selbst zusammen geschraubt. Aktuell ist in meinem System noch der der Boxed-Kühler verbaut, welcher meinen Xeon unter Last sehr heiß werden lässt. Ich würde für Sie ein ausführlichen Testbericht schrieben und im Gegenzug kann ich meinen Computer unter Last wieder ohne geöffnete Gehäusewände betreiben. Um die Montage und den Systemaufbau zu dokumentieren habe ich eine Nikon D3200 (24MP). Ich habe zudem gute Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Excel, um die Review-Grafiken zu erstellen. Zudem würde ich dieses Projekt gerne auf meinem Blog veröffentlichen um Dritte unmittelbar an den Testergebnissen teilhaben zu lassen.


Mein System:
E3-3210v3 @3,7GHz
8GB DDR3-1600
Radeon R9 270X PCS+ von PowerColor
128GB OCZ Vertex 2; 1TB Western Digital RE3


Ich würde mich sehr über eine, wenn auch kurzfristige, Zusammenarbeit freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Haschy


----------



## _chiller_ (14. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH!

Sorry für die späte Bewerbung, aber ich habe heute noch ein großes Paket mit neuer Hardware entgegen genommen, welche in meiner Bewerbung nicht fehlen sollte.

Ich besitze einen sehr großen Erfahrungsschatz im Bereich der Hardware, zudem veröffentliche ich in regelmäßigen Abständen Artikel und Reviews auf verschiedenen Plattformen. In diesem Forum habe ich mit den Tests der AMD HD5450 und dem Intel Celeron viel positive Resonanz bekommen, zuletzt habe ich auch noch ein Netzteil ausführlich getestet.

Auf der Website tech-review.de teste ich Grafikkarten, hier wären meine letzten Tests mit dem Mittelklasse-Roundup und der Geforce GTX 750 Ti zu erwähnen. Aktuell teste ich ein Roundup aus fünf Grafikkarten im Preisbereich von 40 bis 70 Euro, der Test sollte in den nächsten 7 Tagen veröffentlicht werden.

Die Mindestvorgaben für den Test sollte ich problemlos übertreffen, ich arbeite bei allen Tests sehr akribisch und ausführlich.

Folgende Hardware hätte ich für den Test zur Verfügung. Es kommt bei mir immer wieder mal neue Hardware rein die ich grade teste, aber diese Auswahl steht permanent bei mir:

CPUs:
Sockel 1155:
Intel Core i7-2600k
Intel Core i5-3470

Sockel 1150:
Intel Core i7-4770k

Sockel FM2:
AMD A8-5600
AMD A10-5800
(ob "k" oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen, habe die CPUs noch nicht eingebaut)

Sockel AM3(+):
AMD FX8350
AMD FX4130
AMD X6 1090T


Mainboards:
Sockel 1155:
Asrock B75 Pro 3
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Asus Maximus V Extreme Z77

Sockel 1150:
Asus Z87-Deluxe

Sockel FM2:
Asus A85-V Pro

Sockel AM3+:
Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Teil der Hardware, sonst glaubt mir das vermutlich keiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als CPU-Kühler kommt bei mir ein Scythe Mugen 4 in der PCGH-Edition zum Einsatz. Hier wäre es spannend wie sich der Testkandidat im Vergleich schlägt.


Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Menge Hardware hier, die jetzt allerdings nicht ganz relevant für CPU-Kühler Tests ist:
Zwei Low-Profile DDR3-Ram Kits
Acht Grafikkarten, von einer HD5450 Low Profile bis zur Triple-Slot GTX 480 sind eigentlich alle Größen dabei.
Eine Samsung 840 Evo 500GB
Vier Netzteile, von 400-860W und 80 Plus Bronze bis 80 Plus Platinum
Ein Xigmatek Asgard Pro, darin werden die CPU-Kühler auch mal im Praxiseinsatz getestet.
Ein paar Gehäuselüfter, einen Be Quiet Silent Wings PWM 120mm und zwei Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm.


Ich besitze ein Voltcraft SL-100 Schallpegel-Messgerät, mit dem ich die Lautstärke messen werde. Ich denke das Energiekosten-Messgerät ist für diesen Test nicht relevant 

Die Bilder werden in Moment mit einer Canon A590IS geschossen, ich stehe aber in Kontakt zu einem Kumpel der als Hobbyfotograph mit seiner besseren Kamera etwas mehr auf dem Kasten hat als ich.


Die Testzeit von 4 Wochen stellt für mich keine Probleme dar, ich teste immer in dieser Zeitspanne (oder weniger, die Regel sind eigentlich 2-3 Wochen).

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen konnte  So wie ich das sehe passen auf den Scythe Ashura auch 120mm Lüfter, daher würde ich diesen bevorzugen. Dabei kann ich auch einmal die Lüfter durchwechseln um bessere Vergleichswerte zwischen den CPU-Kühlern zu bekommen. Auch der Scythe Kotetsu sagt mir zu, allerdings haben sich hier schon einige auf diesen Kühler beworben.

Viele Grüße
_chiller_


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet. Daher schließe ich den Thread vorübergehend bis zur Bekanntgabe der Lesertester.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Scythe Ashura und Kotetsu - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten Testern handelt es sich um Stern1710 (Kotetsu) und _chiller_ (Ashura).


----------

